# Grafcet und Not-Aus



## c.schafi (20 September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wie bringe ich die Not-Aus Bedingung mit in ein Grafcet rein? Nehmen wir mal an notaus nicht gedrückt ist E1.0 muss E1.0 dann mit in jede Transition? 
Ich habe im Internet geguckt, da war Not-Aus also in diesem Fall E1.0 nur einmal Bedingung am Anfang. Ist das so richtig? Das wiederspricht irgendwie dem was ich mir bis dahin gedacht habe.
Entschuldigt bitte wenn die Frage redundant ist, ich habe nicht im Forum danach gesucht. Vlt kann mir trozdem jemand lakonisch erklären wie das funktioniert.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus
Liebe Grüße


----------



## marlob (20 September 2011)

Du kannst mit Grafcet verschiedene hierarchische Ebenen erstellen.
In der obersten Ebene baust du dann deinen Not-Aus ein.

Siehe auch hier auf u.a. Seite 19
http://www.bildungskongress.metallhandwerk.de/_data/S003/anlagen/grafcet.pdf


----------



## c.schafi (20 September 2011)

*danke*

hey,
erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
das was du mir gelinkt hast habe ich auch bei der googlesuche gefunden.
für meine Klausur wird das wohl nicht so komplex mit verschiedenen ebenen.
auf Seite 20 der g10 teil mit den 9 schritten. Da ist nur einmal die notaus Bedingung am Anfang. Ist das so richtig?

was ist wenn die maschine jetzt beispielsweise bei Schritt 15 ist und notaus wird gedrückt dann läuft sie doch einfach weiter. Oder habe ich etwas elementares grade nicht versganden?


----------



## Tommi (20 September 2011)

c.schafi schrieb:


> was ist wenn die maschine jetzt beispielsweise bei Schritt 15 ist und notaus wird gedrückt dann läuft sie doch einfach weiter. Oder habe ich etwas elementares grade nicht versganden?


 
Hallo,

ich habe keine Ahnung von Graphset (leider), aber ich glaube, daß das Wort "Zwangsbefehl" ganz wichtig ist.
Diese Befehle wirken immer, so wie "Interupt" oder "React".

Das kann man nur in einer Schrittkette schwer darstellen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ganzoganz (1 Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDsyR_DckCg
Schnelle Programmierung im Runtime Tia Portal.


----------



## Polk (19 März 2018)

Die Transition E1.0 ("Not-Aus betätigt") aktiviert in einem (weiteren) Teil-Grafcet einen Schritt, welcher einen zwangssteuernden Befehl ausführt. Dieser zwangssteuernde Befehl zwingt den eigentlichen Grafcet (den Grafcet, welcher die Schrittkette abbildet) in eine bestimmte Situation (z.B. alle Schritte deaktiviert).

Wird der Not-Aus Befehl später aufgehoben (Entriegelung), so kann der eigentliche Grafcet wieder frei ablaufen.
Sollte das Thema noch aktuell sein, kann ich Bilder dazu posten.


----------



## ganzoganz (20 März 2018)

*GRAFCET-Studio*



Polk schrieb:


> Die Transition E1.0 ("Not-Aus betätigt") aktiviert in einem (weiteren) Teil-Grafcet einen Schritt, welcher einen zwangssteuernden Befehl ausführt. Dieser zwangssteuernde Befehl zwingt den eigentlichen Grafcet (den Grafcet, welcher die Schrittkette abbildet) in eine bestimmte Situation (z.B. alle Schritte deaktiviert).
> 
> Wird der Not-Aus Befehl später aufgehoben (Entriegelung), so kann der eigentliche Grafcet wieder frei ablaufen.
> Sollte das Thema noch aktuell sein, kann ich Bilder dazu posten.





Im Grafcet-Workbook wird das Thema sehr schön behandelt. Siehe Beispiel Bohranlage zu Kapitel 3.10.7. Die Demo und die Aufgaben/Lösungen können kostenlos  heruntergeladen werden. https://www.grafcet-studio.eu/de/mehr/demo-anfordern/


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2018)

Schön, dass wir in der fast *7 Jahre *alten Frage nun auch etwas weiter kommen ... 8)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 März 2018)

Wir nähern uns langsam aber stetig der Lösung. In weiteren 7 Jahren ist das Problem vielleicht gelöst.


----------



## Sezer886 (10 Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, leider konnte ich durch das Forum mein Problem nicht lösen.
Ich habe eine Schaltung gebaut und es funktioniert soweit auch wie es will. Nun kommt die Hauptproblematik mit dem Notausschalter. in meiner aufgabenstellung muss ein förderband laufen und eine Mühe angehen. Die zylinder die in der endstellung sind heissen das förderband ist an und die Mühle auch. Also alle zylinder sind ausgefahren sind heissen eingeschaltet ein oder ein endtaster ist betätigt. Zudem muss ich mit dem S3 schalter simulieren das die waage voll ist bzw der wagen. Dies wird ebenso mit der entstellung dargestellt.
Wie kann man nun den notaus so verbauen bzw wie muss es ins grafcet damit wenn ich den notausdrücke die ganzen zylinder in ihre anfangstellung zurück gehen beim förderband und bei der Mühle.???

Ich füge bei mein Grafcet
	

		
			
		

		
	



Versteht jemand mein problem?


----------

